# Marathon in Wetter,DM in Wetter-Wer ist dabei???



## Der Yeti (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo, Leute, und schon wieder ein"Wer kommt alles nach..... mit-Thread"
Naja am 21.7 und am 22.7 geht in Wetter an der Ruhr wieder die Post ab!
Am 21. ist der Ruhrmarathon, am 22. dann die deutsche Meisterschaft im CC.

Ich werde voraussichtlich am Samstag mit dabei sein, Sonntag, werde ich aber leider verpassen
Wer von euch fährt auh hin und nimmt woran teil???

Freu mich schon auf eure Postings

Kette rechts, Alex


----------



## Rumas (30. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr hin, am 22. und werd mir die DM-Rennen anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi, 
hab am 22. das Vergnügen mit Milatz, Kurschat, Fumic und Co. Fahre das DM Herren Lizenzrennen.


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juni 2007)

o man das gibt sicher ein mortzgaudi, würde mir das gern anschauen, naja mal schauen...


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2007)

kann man sich samstags morgens nachmelden für den marahon?


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juni 2007)

http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/marathon/fuer-teilnehmer/ausschreibung.html 
also ja


----------



## Fido284 (30. Juni 2007)

Naja, wenn die maximale Starterzahl von 800 schon vorher erreicht wird, dann wird das mit dem Nachmelden wohl eher nichts werden.
Und jetzt, einen Monat vor dem Rennen, sind die 500 schon locker überschritten...


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2007)

Samstags beim Marathon werde ich am Start sein. Sonntags muss ich mal sehen. Evtl zum zuschauen...selbst fahren aber sicher nicht


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (1. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre auch am Samstag den Marathon und werde Sonntag dann wohl Zuschauer sein.


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

bei mir ist es jetzt erfreulicher weise auch fest, ich werde samstag starten.
sonntag wird ja nix.
@wave: wieso fährsde sonntag net mit


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2007)

ich lass mich von milatz und co da 3 mal überrunden? sicher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

ach was, so häufig wärs sicher net gewesen
egal, wir rocken samstag die bude, ich sag nur doppelsieg


----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht das nächste Mal schauen, ob es schon einen Thread zu dem Thema gibt ;-)
Sonst wird es irgendwann unübersichtlich !!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Juli 2007)

Nur noch 6 Mal schlafen ....


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Juli 2007)

Werd am Sonntag auch mein Debüt um 14:00 Uhr geben. Wie ist die Strecke denn so?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Racer09 (16. Juli 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Werd am Sonntag auch mein Debüt um 14:00 Uhr geben. Wie ist die Strecke denn so?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



zur Strecke.. kann ich dir am Mittwoch nähere Infos geben. Werd sie nämlich am Mi schonmal unter die Reifen nehmen (ist aufjedenfall etwas verändert zum letzten Jahr).


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2007)

Fido284 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die maximale Starterzahl von 800 schon vorher erreicht wird, dann wird das mit dem Nachmelden wohl eher nichts werden.
> Und jetzt, einen Monat vor dem Rennen, sind die 500 schon locker überschritten...



ist das limit jetzt schon erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fido284 (16. Juli 2007)

Nöö - noch nicht!


----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2007)

thx für die information  aus privaten gründen werde ich aber wohl nicht da sein können, wie sich heute herausgestellt hat. naja, dann halt erst wieder in nordenau


----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> zur Strecke.. kann ich dir am Mittwoch nähere Infos geben. Werd sie nämlich am Mi schonmal unter die Reifen nehmen (ist aufjedenfall etwas verändert zum letzten Jahr).



Habe selbst vor einiger Zeit nen Fred zum Thema gestartet, aber da hiess es, man könne die Strecke nicht abfahren, da zuviele Privatwege integriert seien.

Aber wenn Dus gefahren bist, melde Dich mal hier


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (18. Juli 2007)

Marathonstrecke != Cross-Country-Strecke


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juli 2007)




----------



## Lateralus (18. Juli 2007)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Marathonstrecke != Cross-Country-Strecke



So ein Quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. Juli 2007)

Kann man sich für das CC-Rennen noch nachmelden?


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juli 2007)

@ Dr.Dros
Ne kann man leider nicht....
...außer du bist U15 oder jünger.

MFG
Peter


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (18. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch hab ich ja noch nie gelesen.



Wie soll ich das verstehen?!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juli 2007)

Bezog sich wohl auf Marathonstrecke=CC-Strecke.

Und das ist Quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juli 2007)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen?!


Schätze, er hat einfach das "!=" nicht verstanden und deshalb auch noch nicht bemerkt, daß hier verschiedene Themen vermischt wurden 

Während Racer09 sich offenbar die CC-Strecke für die Deutsche Meiterschaft anschauen wollte (deren Verlauf auf der Homepage veröffentlicht ist) sucht Lateralus nach Infos zur Marathonstrecke (die aus bekannten Gründen nicht öffentlich ist).

Nach meinen Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren ist aber auch beim vorzeitigen 'testen' der CC-Strecke mit Ärger zu rechnen, da die dortigen Waldbesitzer überhaupt nicht gut auf Biker zu sprechen sind  
Also nach Möglichkeit lieber auf die offiziellen Trainingszeiten warten...


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juli 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Bezog sich wohl auf Marathonstrecke=CC-Strecke.
> 
> Und das ist Quatsch


Du hast es anscheinend auch nicht verstanden :
"!=" ist eine Bezeichnung für "UNGLEICH" und das war genau der Punkt.


----------



## Racer09 (18. Juli 2007)

Also, komm gerade von der CC Strecke in Wetter.. und muß sagen, fährt sich sehr geil, macht viel Spaß. Größenteils ist Sie identisch mit der des Vorjahres, die größten Neurungen sind im Anfang der Runde, wo man jetzt nach Start/Ziel nicht direkt die Schotterautobahn runter bräht, sondern erst noch nen Singeltrail mit Sprüngen und Stufen runter, dann steil wieder rauf und dann kommt man wieder auf die bereits bekannte Schotterautobahn. Eine weitere endscheidende Neuerung in der Runde ist, das man in dem Waldstück hinter dem Sportplatz nicht mehr diese Rampe hochlaufen muß, sondern jemand war so fleißig und hat nen 1A Trail quer in den Hang geschaufelt . Hoffen wir mal das es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, weil noch ist die Strecke staubtrocken (und ich will Flywheigt Reifen fahren ), weil wenns matschig wird, wirds lustig.

Ps. Kurschart war eben auch auf der Strecke, mit ein paar Fotografen der MB


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juli 2007)

Ich beneide Dich, daß Du Sonntag am Start bist - ich bin für eine DM leider nicht gut genug, hatte aber in den letzten Jahren immer viel Spaß in Wetter. Das neue Stück nach dem Start finde ich auch sehr nett (war vor ein paar Wochen dort) - und hoffe, daß ich nächstes Jahr wieder dort starten kann.

Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß und Erfolg am Sonntag!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (18. Juli 2007)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Du hast es anscheinend auch nicht verstanden :
> "!=" ist eine Bezeichnung für "UNGLEICH" und das war genau der Punkt.



Wenigstens einer, DANKE!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen werde am Samstag auch fahren 
Da ich alleine bin und aus dem (Rhein-Sieg-Kreis) komme suche ich noch jemanden der Jnteresse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft hat.Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet 
Ansonsten sehen wir uns in Wetter


----------



## Leinetiger (18. Juli 2007)

In der Ausschreibung steht, das die Startaufstellung für den Marathon am Samstag um 13:30 eröffnet ist.
Geht es nach dem Motto wer als erster kommt malt zu erst oder haben die Lizenzler schon mal das Recht vorne zu stehen?


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juli 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> In der Ausschreibung steht, das die Startaufstellung für den Marathon am Samstag um 13:30 eröffnet ist.
> Geht es nach dem Motto wer als erster kommt malt zu erst oder haben die Lizenzler schon mal das Recht vorne zu stehen?


In den letzten beiden Jahren durften sich die Lizenzler gesondert vorne aufstellen. Der Start erfolgte  dann aber gemeinsam, was trotz 'Neutralisation' auf dem ersten Teilstück typischerweise zu ordentlichem Gedränge führt... Der erste (Straßen-) Anstieg ist aber lang und steil genug, daß Du Dich problemlos von der Masse absetzen und staufrei weiterfahren kannst. 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Fido284 (18. Juli 2007)

Moin,


> Eine weitere endscheidende Neuerung in der Runde ist, das man in dem Waldstück hinter dem Sportplatz nicht mehr diese Rampe hochlaufen muß, sondern jemand war so fleißig und hat nen 1A Trail quer in den Hang geschaufelt .


 Unglaublich aber wahr - diesen Querweg hat ein Mann alleine innerhalb von zwei Tagen ohne jeglichen Maschineneinsatz in den Hang gefräst. Das hat allen Beteiligten den allergrößten Respekt abgefordert!!


> In der Ausschreibung steht, das die Startaufstellung für den Marathon am Samstag um 13:30 eröffnet ist.
> Geht es nach dem Motto wer als erster kommt malt zu erst oder haben die Lizenzler schon mal das Recht vorne zu stehen?


So ist das - die Lizenzler dürfen wie immer ganz vorne stehen und werden auch entsprechend sortiert. Im zweiten Block gilt das Motto: Frühes Kommen sichert die besten Plätze!
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, den kostenlosen Shuttle-Bus zu nutzen (die Zuwegung ist ausgeschildert), der bis kurz vors Veranstaltungsgelände fährt und auch Bikes mitnehmen kann, da die Parkmöglichkeiten wie immer sehr begrenzt sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (19. Juli 2007)

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen, muss jemanden anbrüllen


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Juli 2007)

@Racer09: Danke für die Infos. Ist somit wohl alles fahrbar.
Mal zum Vergleich zu den bisherigen NRW-Cup-Rennen, wie ist die Strecke vom Anspruch. Deutliche Unterschiede im Niveau?

@Drivingghost: Fährst du nicht, ich dachte ich hätte deinen Namen auf der Liste gesehen 

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Racer09 (19. Juli 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> @Racer09: Danke für die Infos. Ist somit wohl alles fahrbar.
> Mal zum Vergleich zu den bisherigen NRW-Cup-Rennen, wie ist die Strecke vom Anspruch. Deutliche Unterschiede im Niveau?
> 
> @Drivingghost: Fährst du nicht, ich dachte ich hätte deinen Namen auf der Liste gesehen
> ...



Wenns trocken bleibt ist alles fahrbar, nur wenns regnet wird die eine neue steile Rampe zu ner langen Laufpassage. Mit dem NRW-Cup kannst dus nicht vergleichen, wesentlich mehr Singeltrails, Anlieger, Sprünge, Treppenstufen und massiv Wurzeln. Aber macht sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Wave (19. Juli 2007)

hätte mal eine andere frage an die ortskundigen: gibt es auf der Marathonstrecke irgendwelche Möglichkeiten um vllt mal eine Flasche anzureichen? Kann mich noch an einen Marktplatz erinnern wo auch eine Verpflegungsstation war (wo ist das)? Vllt kann mir ja auch irgendwer sagen wo man nach gut der hälfte der strecke ist (ort)und wo ich einen bekannten positionieren kann?!


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Juli 2007)

@Racer09: Wegen dem Spass sind wir doch da 

Laufen ist in Ordnung. Wetter könnte ja wirklich noch schlecht werden. Ich mein Regen ist angesagt. Aber mal schauen was Sonntag dann wirklich dort ist.

CU


----------



## Fischkopp (19. Juli 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> hätte mal eine andere frage an die ortskundigen: gibt es auf der Marathonstrecke irgendwelche Möglichkeiten um vllt mal eine Flasche anzureichen? Kann mich noch an einen Marktplatz erinnern wo auch eine Verpflegungsstation war (wo ist das)? Vllt kann mir ja auch irgendwer sagen wo man nach gut der hälfte der strecke ist (ort)und wo ich einen bekannten positionieren kann?!


Am Einfachsten würde ich es in der Nähe (z.B. kurz vor) der offiziellen Verpflegungsstellen machen, also "Am Sportplatz" bzw. "Hauptstraße" / "Von-der-Recke-Straße". Beim erstem Mal gab es noch eine dritte Verpflegungsstation "Albringhauser Str" / "Am Prill", das müßte ungefähr auf Hälfte der Strecke liegen. Alle Straßen gehören zu Wetter/Ruhr, also z.B. einfach mal bei Google Maps nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (19. Juli 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> @Racer09: Danke für die Infos. Ist somit wohl alles fahrbar.
> Mal zum Vergleich zu den bisherigen NRW-Cup-Rennen, wie ist die Strecke vom Anspruch. Deutliche Unterschiede im Niveau?
> 
> @Drivingghost: Fährst du nicht, ich dachte ich hätte deinen Namen auf der Liste gesehen
> ...



Nun ja, wenn ich schon da bin, kann ich auch mitfahren. (;

Wie ist es in Wetter? Werde ich nach ca. einer Stunde aus dem Rennen genommen, weil ich überrundet werde oder muss ich volle zwei Stunden leiden?


----------



## Wave (19. Juli 2007)

danke fischkopp!
wieviele verpflegungen gibt es denn?
bei welchem km liegen die etwa?


----------



## Fischkopp (19. Juli 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> danke fischkopp!
> wieviele verpflegungen gibt es denn?
> bei welchem km liegen die etwa?


Hey, wie wärs wenn Du einfach mal selber auf die Homepage des Veranstalters schaust?http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/marathon/allgemeines/die-strecke.html


----------



## Fido284 (19. Juli 2007)

Es gibt zwei Verpflegungsstellen auf der Strecke und noch eine weitere im Ziel. Der Verpflegungsposten "Am Böllberg" liegt bei km 16 und der Verpflegungsposten "Dorfplatz Volmarstein" bei km 35. Der Verpflegungspunkt, der mal dazwischen lag. wurde herausgenommen, da er ansonsten bei km 20 gelegen hätte. Und schließlich ist das ja keine Schlemmer-Tour!
Der Dorfplatz  Volmarstein wird sicherlich interessant, da dort einerseits viele ZUschauer sind und dort auch einer der Streckensprecher steht, die am Sonntag auch die DM-Rennen moderieren. Dort oder an der unmittelbar davor liegenden Hegestraße bekommt man eine ganze Menge vom Geschehen ab. Ebenso lohnt sich für Zuschauer auch der Weg hoch zu Burgruine Volmarstein, da es dort oben eine super Aussicht auf das Ruhrtal gibt und gleichzeitig noch ein fieser Anstieg mit anschließender Treppenpassage ansteht. Ist nur ca. 700 Meter vom Dorfplatz entfernt!


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

Treppenpassage hoch oder runter?


----------



## klmp77 (20. Juli 2007)

treppen runter, aber laufen.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> treppen runter, aber laufen.



So steil oder was?


----------



## Wave (20. Juli 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> treppen runter, aber laufen.



kann man auch fahren!


----------



## xc-mtb (20. Juli 2007)

Normal darf man wohl nicht mehr fahren wenn man zu langsam wird. Aber du kannst dir ja das Ziel setzen das es nicht notwendig wird 

Ich probier mich daran auch.

CU

Matze


----------



## klmp77 (20. Juli 2007)

die frage ist, was ist schneller, was machen die damen und herren vor mir und traue ich mir das zu.

in meiner erinnerung sieht die doch so aus, das da 6-8 stufen mit anschließendem absatz, 180° drehung und weitere 6-8 stufen auf den geneigten biker warten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

Also ist die Treppe nur für manche fahrbar. Dann werde ichs wohl lieber nicht versuchen. Gesichtsbremsung beim ersten Rennen muss nicht sein

Was gibts denn noch für technische Schlüsselstellen? Oder sonst alles fahrbar, auch für Otto Normal-Fahrer wie mich ohen besondere technische Begabung?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Juli 2007)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Du hast es anscheinend auch nicht verstanden :
> "!=" ist eine Bezeichnung für "UNGLEICH" und das war genau der Punkt.



Ui, mmmhh....dann entschuldige


----------



## klmp77 (20. Juli 2007)

guck dir die treppe in ruhe an, dann kannste ja immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Monday (20. Juli 2007)

moin,

was für einen reifen würdet ihr empfehlen? Twister oder mehr stollen?


----------



## Der Yeti (21. Juli 2007)

so leude, dann erzählt mal, wie wars??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Juli 2007)

Hard aber Schön!


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Juli 2007)

die Beschilderung der Strecke an so manchen stellen müssen wir aber nochmal lernen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juli 2007)

LOl war aber lustig als einen die Fahrer wieder entgegenkamen. Hatte so Willingen-Große-Runde-Style.  

Grüße an alle netten Leute die ich mal wieder gesehen habe. (Uwe, Uwe 2, Manfred, das Pärchen aus Düsseldorf, Carsten, Oliver, ) Natürlich special Thx an Rebecca fürs anfeuern  und Manuel für das Autogramm auf der Startnummer.
Und Nr 2 und vorallen 35 der Damen, danke für das Schöne Rennen das ich mit euch fahren konnte. Ist eine echte Augenweide mädesl so herrvoragend biken zu sehen.

Burn Baby Burn.  Im Startblock neben mir war noch eine Dame aus dem Gori Team die hatte eine Custom Tiegerlackierung sogar auf den Felgen.

War beides sehr nett anzusehen.


----------



## Wave (22. Juli 2007)

war es so eine nette blonde mit zopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2007)

Auf jeden. Mit Stützverband am rechten Bein ;-)


----------



## Lateralus (22. Juli 2007)

Ich fands als persönliches Premierenrennen echt hart, aber klasse

Bis Km 20 ungefähr lief alles super, immer vorn mit dabei (obwohl ich mir vorgenommen hatte, es langsam anzugehen). Dann ist mir an einem schlammigen Anstieg das HR durchgerutscht und ich bin umgekippt. Leider dabei mit dem Brustkorb auf den senkrecht nach oben stehenden Lenker gefallen. Kurz hab ich keine Luft mehr bekommen. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an diejenigen, die sich schon um mich kümmern wollten. Hab sie aber weiter geschickt. Ging dann super weiter, allerdings mit etwas gebremster Geschwindigkeit, weils doch recht weh tat. Ist heute morgen auch richtig schön blutrot. dann jedenfalls weiter bis zum langen Anstieg. Hier hab ich noch nen Hungerast bekommen und war letztendlich als 49er von 90 in meiner Klasse im Ziel Fazit: nächstes Jahr nochmal das ganze


----------



## hefra (22. Juli 2007)

Wer hat sich noch alles verfahren und stand auf dieser Wiese? Bis auf die Situation und das ich mich anschließend auf den engen Trails an den langsameren Leuten die mich nach dem "Missgeschick" überholt hatten wieder vorbei quetschen musste ein super Rennen. Ist bei dem Massensturz auf der Ruhrbrücke alles gut gegangen? Ich habe nur hinter mir nicht angenehme geräusche gehört, und einige fallen sehen...


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2007)

Ja, diese Streckenpostin meine doch, hier rechts und danach gleich links, da stand ich auch erstmal überrascht vor der wiese....


----------



## Wave (22. Juli 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Auf jeden. Mit Stützverband am rechten Bein ;-)



Ach, Annette! 

MIr hat der Marathon auch eine Menge Spass bereitet, obwohl die Ausschilderung teilweise ein bisschen dürftig war...hab mich zum glück nicht verfahren. Konnte von Beginn mein Tempo fahren bis mir bei 30km durch ein Missgeschick (bin beim aufs rad aufsteigen in irgendeine komische Kuhle gefallen und habe mir meinen rechten Bremshebel zerstört). Naja, ging auch alles ganz gut mit einer Bremse zu fahren-abgesehen von der Treppe....

Wieso wurden wir eigentlich nicht gewarnt, das am Ende noch eine ca 5 km lange Zusatzschleife auf die Teilnehmer wartet? Das tat nochmal ordentlich weh...Naja, trotz allem 10min schneller als letztes Jahr


----------



## Monday (22. Juli 2007)

Moin,

die Anreise hat sich gelohnt. Die Singeltrails haben die Asphaltstücke wieder gut gemacht. Ich habe noch nie eine Strecke mit so vielen Streckenposten gesehen, wo habt ihr euch denn verfahren?

Etwas negativ war die Parkplatzempfehlung, ich konnte erst nach Rennende vom Ausgeschilderten Parkplatz fahren.

Komisch ist es, das mein Polar gute Zehn Minuten weniger gestoppt hat.

Ciao

P.s. Der Twister war für die Strecke einfach zu dünn bzw. die Strecke war der reinste Schlauch killer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2007)

> Wieso wurden wir eigentlich nicht gewarnt, das am Ende noch eine ca 5 km lange Zusatzschleife auf die Teilnehmer wartet? Das tat nochmal ordentlich weh.



Anscheinend hast du es versäumt das diesjährige Streckenprofil zu studieren.

Dort ist der zielorthöhe gröser als die starthöhe. (ziel liegt höher als der start)

Aber das war auch der einzige hinweis den es diesbezüglich gab. Und hier im forum hat das auch einer geschrieben.
Ich habe es auch ignoriert und habe in Volmarstein kein wasser nachgetankt, somit bin ich quasi nach den Harkortberg regelrecht eingegangen und mußte die Damen ziehen lassen. Ein fataler Fehler. Hatte mir meine körner bis auf dem Altbekannten Zielweg eingeteilt undbin auf dem Zusatzstück danach gestorben. Zum Glück standen an einer Kurve ein paar Teambetreuer rum bei denen ich noch einen Schluck aus der Pulle ergattern konnte. Vielen dank nochmal für die Sportliche Fairness an die Leute.


----------



## general-easy (22. Juli 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Anreise hat sich gelohnt. Die Singeltrails haben die Asphaltstücke wieder gut gemacht. Ich habe noch nie eine Strecke mit so vielen Streckenposten gesehen, wo habt ihr euch denn verfahren?
> 
> ...




das klingt danach als wenn du nen platten hattest!

und wenn man jez davon ausgeht das du 10 min. gebraucht hast für nen neuen schlauch dann is das schon iwie logisch das du 10 min. weniger fahrzeit hast als bei dir gewertet wurde! ;-)

greetz!


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2007)

nach den ersten km war auch auch eine wunderschöne große Fläche mit ganz viel glas Scherben... kam mir irgendwie wie gewollt vor....


----------



## Monday (22. Juli 2007)

ich bin von der gesamtzeit ausgegangen nicht der reinen fahrzeit.

10 min für einen schlauchwechseln, das ist doch eine beleidigung


----------



## HB76 (22. Juli 2007)

zehn minuten für einen schlauch wechseln? general-easy du mußt üben wenn du so lange brauchst und das auch anderen unterstellst!!!


----------



## xc-mtb (22. Juli 2007)

Wie gibt es denn Bilder von der CC Elite?

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: War nen super Rennen. Strecke, Atmosphäre und so weiter. Leider hab ich überdreht und zu wenig getrunken und dann Krämpfe. Dann durfte ich schon nach 1:20 aus dem Rennen. Zu langsam  oder Kurschart zu schnell. 

Glückwunsch den neuen Deutschen Meistern.


----------



## Schwelmi (22. Juli 2007)

wem ist denn direkt am Anfang auf der Ruhrbrücke der Rahmen gebrochen ? Mitten durch, echt krass !


----------



## scottbiker0604 (22. Juli 2007)

@Schwelmi: HAst du gesehen, was das für ein Rahmen war?


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juli 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wie gibt es denn Bilder von der CC Elite?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



willkommen im club (;

etit: ich wollte eigentlich viele schöne bilder machen, wurde dann aber dazu verdonnert, den wassersklaven für chef und chefin zu machen. 
Von 117 startern nur 82 gewertete, ist aber eine brutale ausfallquote.


----------



## HB76 (23. Juli 2007)

meinen respekt vor platt und sahm. erst ne transalp zu gewinnen und den nächsten tach die cc dm. dannnoch unter den ersten zehn, ich zieh den hut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwelmi (23. Juli 2007)

@scottbiker0604, tut mir leid, konnt ich nicht erkennen. War weiß mit schwarzer Schrift. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das es einen Massensturz auf der Brücke gab ?


----------



## REMaster (23. Juli 2007)

Hi @all 

wetter war wie letztes jahr ein klasse rennen mit supi strecke...allerdings waren die letzten 5 km in der tat sehr schmerzhaft...kein wasser/keine power mehr...tunnelblick und krämpfe trotz guter vorbereitung...somit war ne gute zeit unerreichbar :-(

danke noch mal für den jenigen, der extra angehalten hat und mir einen schluck aus seinen wasservorrat spendiert hat...respect für so viel sportsgeist!!!

im gegensatzt zu manchen betreuern am streckenrand...die mit drei vollen pullen vor meiner nase winken und nicht einen tropfen entbehren und einen noch blöde angriensen...

nächstes jahr wird alles besser 

[email protected] race


----------



## Weinteufel (23. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen!

War mein erster Marathon bzw. erstes Rennen überhaupt und es war DER HAMMER! ..Strecke war echt vom Feinsten bis auf ein paar fiese Uphills ;-) und gelegentliche Verstopfungen.....nur kam ich mir mit meinem Trance leicht deplaziert vor bei soviel Leichtbau um mich herum... 

Aber ohne größere Vorbereitung (Gabel war die letzten 5 Wochen im Service) 64 von 90 fand ich nich schlecht... (Ziel war ankommen bevor abgebaut wird)

Nur einige sollte vielleicht vorher auch nen bißchen Fahrtechnik üben dann klappts auch schneller mit dem Abfahrten ;-)

All over war das supergeil und nächstemal gehts wieder rund!


----------



## klmp77 (23. Juli 2007)

Hi REMaster,

ich kam mir mit meinem Camelbak für die 45 km erst etwas overdressed vor, aber so hatte es doch was Gutes.

Gruß

Marc


----------



## Lateralus (23. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich fands als persönliches Premierenrennen echt hart, aber klasse
> 
> Bis Km 20 ungefähr lief alles super, immer vorn mit dabei (obwohl ich mir vorgenommen hatte, es langsam anzugehen). Dann ist mir an einem schlammigen Anstieg das HR durchgerutscht und ich bin umgekippt. Leider dabei mit dem Brustkorb auf den senkrecht nach oben stehenden Lenker gefallen. Kurz hab ich keine Luft mehr bekommen. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an diejenigen, die sich schon um mich kümmern wollten. Hab sie aber weiter geschickt. Ging dann super weiter, allerdings mit etwas gebremster Geschwindigkeit, weils doch recht weh tat. Ist heute morgen auch richtig schön blutrot. dann jedenfalls weiter bis zum langen Anstieg. Hier hab ich noch nen Hungerast bekommen und war letztendlich als 49er von 90 in meiner Klasse im Ziel Fazit: nächstes Jahr nochmal das ganze



Jetzt ist raus, warum mir während der Hälfte der Strecke der Brustkorb nach meinem Sturz so weh tat: ich bin mit ner gebrochenen Rippe gefahren...aber Spass gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## muskator (23. Juli 2007)

scottbiker0604 schrieb:


> @Schwelmi: HAst du gesehen, was das für ein Rahmen war?




ich hab gehört, es war ein weisser HAI-rahmen. wenn es der im startblock direkt neben mir war, war der nagelneu!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Juli 2007)

Jau, der Marathon war wieder sehr nett.

Allerdings technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die letzten Jahre !! War mehr was für die Konditions-Fetischisten ;-))
Und die Schleife um den Harkortberg: uiuiui...die hat nochmal die letzten Körner ( und mehr !!) gekostet. 

Es war alles fahrbar, wenn da nicht immer so ein paar "Spezialisten" dabei wären, die an den unmöglichsten Stellen  versuchten abzusteigen 

Und : verfahren war meiner Meinung nach UNMÖGLICH...es war immer und jederzeit einwandfrei zu ersehen woher die Strecke geht !!!

Der Sonntag ( CC-Meisterschft) war auch sehr schön.....anzuschauen 
Das Wetter war auch an beiden Tagen wunderbar.....  

Alles in Allem: Wetter war supi !!!!!!!! Und 2008 wieder fester Bestandteil meiner Marathon-Saison !!!!!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Juli 2007)

hey grunzi stand dein zaskar zufällig am sonntag im zielbereich herum??
wenn ja hab ichs gesehen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Juli 2007)

War diesmal ( das erste Mal) mit meinem Fully unterwegs !!
Das Zaskar hängt z.zt an der Wand 

Wie ist das mit en Urkunden ??? Mir wurde am Sonntag gesagt, das man die ( Marathon-) Urkunden im Internet finden und selbst ausdrucken kann..........aber wo ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. Juli 2007)

Ein paar pics von Sonntag gibt es hier. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18842


----------



## xc-mtb (23. Juli 2007)

@Metzger: Schöne Bilder, falls du noch mehr vom Herrenrennen findest kannst du es ja hier posten. Von Sportograf waren sie wahrscheinlich wieder nur am Samstag da!

@Drivingghost:
Falls du noch Fotos hast, nur her damit, sind ja ne ganze Zeit zusammen gefahren. Hast mit dem Fully in den Downhills ja doch ganz gut Druck gemacht. Leider konnte ich wegen des Krampfes am Berg das nicht mehr zufahren. Erst ging das ja ganz gut 

Bis zum nächsten mal

Matze


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juli 2007)

Mit dem Fully hat man wirklich gut durchstrampeln können, hat in den Abfahrten richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Wie gesagt, Fotos habe  ich nicht wirklich viele und gute, ich werde aber mal ein paar hochladen. Link setze ich dann hier rein.
Ciao
Ramin


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Juli 2007)

die Bilder von sportograph sind ja eher bescheiden....und vom Sonntag haben die garkeine gemacht !!


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juli 2007)

Nun denn, ein paar alte Herren und schnelle Frauen sind hier zu finden:
KLICK


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juli 2007)

@drivingghost: Hm lass mich raten, ein schwarzes Liteville. Und einziges Fully im Feld. Ich war übrigens der Langhaarige Bombenleger der nach dem Demag drop die Jungs angefeuert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (24. Juli 2007)

da war aber auch noch ein weißes lapierre, ein rotes specialized und irgendeiner relativ weit vorne hatte so ein hellgrün-schwarzes...


----------



## xc-mtb (24. Juli 2007)

Das Liteville gehört zum Peter Nilges, Drivingghost fährt ein Rotes Trek, wie man auch in seiner Signatur sieht.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## drivingghost (24. Juli 2007)

Auf dem Liteville war Peter Nilges unterwegs, ich fahre ein rotes Trek. 
Und sorry, nach dem drop hatte ich nicht allzuviel Zeit, mir die Zuschauer anzusehen, da war das Anpeilen der nächsten Kurve ehrlich gesagt lieber (;

edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## klmp77 (24. Juli 2007)

ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden, als würden hier grad die fahrenden fullies beim dm-rennen aufgezählt, sorry.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juli 2007)

Ja stimmt die Kurve war am Samstag schon durch den lockeren Untergrund nicht schnell fahrbar. Auf der Wurzellinie ging die irgentwie Besser.. Aber schön reinspringen konnte man von der Rampe in den Hang  

Ja sorry habe das auf der Arbeit geschrieben und hatte nicht soviel zeit mir die Signaturen anzusehen. Aber die anderen fullys sind mir echt entgangen.

Habt ihr denn den Sturz von Manuel mitgekriegt? Sein Trikot war ab runde 3 glaub ich ein wenig verstaubt.


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

erst jetzt gelesen  


Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Natürlich special Thx an Rebecca fürs anfeuern



gern doch, dafür ziehst mich in nordenau(wen du fährst) ein paar km, gell?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juli 2007)

Huch das ist ja schon Samstag. Fürchte das wird nicht hinhauen. Denn werde ich mich wohl in Duisburg revangieren müssen.


----------



## Becci (24. Juli 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Huch das ist ja schon Samstag. Fürchte das wird nicht hinhauen. Denn werde ich mich wohl in Duisburg revangieren müssen.


da brauchst aber erst sonntags zu ziehen  vorher bitte nur bestimmte leute von meinem team und mir fernhalten die es zu eilig haben


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juli 2007)

Zu Befehl Cheffin. 

@drivingghost: Hmm vom Herrenrennen habe ich nur pics von der Startaufstellung. (Finde Mädels auf dem Rad doch ansprechender)  Nee wie gesagt war dan zu sehr mit anfeuern beschäftigt. Am ende stand ich auf der Geraden vor dem letzten hügel bevor es wieder auf dem Sportplatz ging.


----------



## sunracer (25. Juli 2007)

Noch ein paar Fotos vom Sonntag 22.7.07:

Klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Juli 2007)

Hm mal gucken wie das Trikot so im Team look kommt.


----------



## xc-mtb (30. Juli 2007)

Auf der HP von Bike2b gibt es sogar ein Video von der Deutschen. Einfach mal suchen, ausserdem gibt es noch Interviews mit einigen Fahrern und Fahrerinnen.

CU


----------



## Laplace (31. Juli 2007)

Endlich wieder zu Hause im regnerischen Oslo angekommen, ein kleiner Rückblick von mir. Wirklich interessante Strecke und ausreichend schwer hinsichtlich Länge und Höhenmeter. Die steilste innerstädtische Straße war zum Glück nicht so schwer wie erwartet und relativ kurz. Wirklich tolle Stimmung auf dem Marktplatz. Verpflegung mit Getränken und Bananen war ok . Selbst die Flasche wurde wieder aufgefüllt. 

Nur die Startordnung lässt ein wenig verwundern. Zunächst beginnt die Aufstellung 30min. vor Start, womit ein Aufwärmen fast nicht mehr notwendig wird. Zum Glück war der Wettergott gnädig und es ging noch mal gut. Stelle mir nur ungern vor 30min. im kalten regnerischen Wetter am Start zu stehen, um eine einigermassen gute Startposition zu bekommen.

Mit fast 700 Teilnehmern gleichzeitig zu starten ist auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Die Strecke wird relativ schnell sehr eng, so dass Staus nicht zu umgehen sind. Bei hohem Adrenalinspiegel wird dann über Drahtzäune geklettert und an den engsten und unmöglichsten Stellen gefährliche Überholmanover gestartet. Habe selbst gesehen, wie bei hoher Geschwindigkeit jemand vom Weg gedrängt wurde und zum Glück auf weichem Waldboden gestürzt ist. Der Verursacher fuhr jedoch einfach weiter.

Selbst habe ich auch einen Sturz hinnehmen müssen (allerdings selbst verschuldet), der mich über 5 Minuten und eine Woche Training gekostet hat. Habe das Rennen etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, da es nur ein Training sein sollte und wollte gerade so einen Sturz aus dem Wege gehen. Vielleicht doch besser beim nächsten Mal wieder 100% zu geben.

Gruss aus dem windigen Oslo
Laplace


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. August 2007)

Gute Besserung. Echt der Hammer das jemand aus Skandinavien am Start war.


----------

